# Esp Fm-408 on the bay for cheap



## OrsusMetal (May 11, 2008)

I know a ton of you have been waiting for these. And that they're normally $999. Check this out. No case, but cheaper and mint.

ESP FM408 LTD 8 String Electric Guitar Rare! - eBay (item 200223013580 end time May-14-08 19:00:33 PDT)


----------



## Ishan (May 11, 2008)

It looks pretty good but I can't help but think it is totally worthless if you don't want to play a high a or g. it'll certainly find a buyer very soon


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 11, 2008)

I think it would be an interesting option for people like me that don't play on extended scales (for personal preferences or smaller hands). I like the idea of a higher string.  I bet it will go for pretty close to the new price though since the starting bid is pretty low.

Yoann, you have a very cool metal squint going on there. 

I can do it too. See? -->


----------



## Ishan (May 11, 2008)

Hehe right, but that's not me, that's Fredrik Thordendal. He can't help but being a goof all the time it seems


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 11, 2008)

For some reason that just didn't look like him to me in that picture. It sort of looks like he has mid-length hair in your avatar. Now that you post the bigger photo, I realize I've seen that picture before, haha.


----------



## Benzesp (May 16, 2008)

God that LTD looks like shit... The Rosewood looks so cheap, and the binding looks like an afterthought. I bet this goes out of production in a year... Fail.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 16, 2008)

25.5" must make a bloody awful low F#, low E? Fuggedabowdit.

Design flaw if you ask me, since most of the 8 string prosectives want lower notes, not higher ones.


----------



## ibznorange (May 17, 2008)

and for that theres the two other esp/ltd ones, and the RG

Props to them for offering both. Dont we always bitch at guitar companies for doing what most people want, instead of playing to the more limited markets' needs?
Most people dont want 8s either


----------

